# Best glaze help



## JWP (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi, what is the best for a glaze filler, auto finesse ultra glaze or Krystal kleen regloss? Who has used thsee products and can confirm.
Thanks


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ultra glaze is ok but i find prima amigo much better and gives my paint some depth


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Regloss is superb!!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

For its cleaning and filling i highly rate R222 gloss enhancing paintwork cleaner and it can be layered


----------



## chrisahamer (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm still on the fence when it comes to glazes. So far, I haven't actually found one I liked but I'm still not sure if I've been using mine wrong.

This all being said, Primo Amigo gets my vote, purely because it's super easy to use and did add some nice gloss. I got nothing in the way of fillers from what I could see but as I said, my technique my need refining.

I found Poorboys black hole useless but Chemical Guys Blacklght was ok for me.


----------



## Gaznlecky (Dec 7, 2016)

Regloss is the best I have experienced. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2017)

Cant speak for Auto Finesse but ReGloss does fill to an extent, i.e. odd swirl, and it really delivers gloss, lots of it, just buy a small bottle it goes a long way


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

another one for regloss! easy to use by hand or machine but when i used UG by machine it wasn't nice to use  so will try by hand next time but my close second fave is AD brilliance


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ultra glaze ain't bad.



Gonz.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If you want to fill and add gloss, Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish is where it's at as far as I'm concerned. Does a grand job of cleaning your paint at the same time :thumb: Haven't touched my bottle of Ultra Glaze since I got it - really should put that up for sale come to think of it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

steelghost said:


> If you want to fill and add gloss, Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish is where it's at as far as I'm concerned. Does a grand job of cleaning your paint at the same time :thumb: Haven't touched my bottle of Ultra Glaze since I got it - really should put that up for sale come to think of it.


Sold mine on too.

Gonz.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have a bottle of ultra glaze, really good stuff. 
But I have glazes I find give me a better finish or are nicer to use. 
It's good stuff no doubt about it, but I just think there's better out there


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Adams brilliant glaze gives good results not sure at how good a filler it is no one mention mentioned .50 cal glaze which is meant to be heavy on fillers.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Adams brilliant glaze gives good results not sure at how good a filler it is no one mention mentioned .50 cal glaze which is meant to be heavy on fillers.


jeff at prestigecarcare says adams brilliant glaze isnt good at filling and is better to go on top of the lsp for a quick gloss boost and doesnt last long, more for shows etc


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

best glaze at filling is 50 cals


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

I use ultra glaze, it works good definitely hides the light scratches. but for anything more than that it does nothing =/


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> best glaze at filling is 50 cals


Better than Carpro Essence ?


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Do you put wax on top of the glaze, or is the glaze the final layer?

Thanks


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

sam1970 said:


> Do you put wax on top of the glaze, or is the glaze the final layer?
> 
> Thanks


Wax over glaze :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

wax over glaze to seal it in or it wont last long  well most dont anyway


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Simonrev said:


> Better than Carpro Essence ?


dont know mate, not used essence yet


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Simonrev said:


> Better than Carpro Essence ?


Yes mate it is:thumb: Essence isn't that filler heavy as everyone is going on about but it does a bit:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Wax over glaze :thumb:


But you can use Meguairs #7 show glaze on top of a wax:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Thinking about it you could put any glaze on top of anything and leave it like that - you only need to put a wax on it to stop it wearing away. But if all you want is maximum gloss for a show, there's no rule that says the glaze has to go under a wax, or even that there has to be any wax at all.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

AM Details glaze , by hand or machine , 3 layers then a wax .This is 1 layer.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't see the point of a wax sitting on a glaze,unless you like waxing.:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

suspal said:


> I don't see the point of a wax sitting on a glaze,unless you like waxing.:thumb:


Welcome back mate, hope you are well.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

suspal said:


> I don't see the point of a wax sitting on a glaze,unless you like waxing.:thumb:


Come again?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

mac1459 said:


> AM Details glaze , by hand or machine , 3 layers then a wax .This is 1 layer.


Why 3 layers


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

maybe it fills more or makes it deeper/wetter


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> maybe it fills more or makes it deeper/wetter


How would you know


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2017)

chongo said:


> *How would you know*


Aerodynamics of vehicle become altered :lol:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> jeff at prestigecarcare says adams brilliant glaze isnt good at filling and is better to go on top of the lsp for a quick gloss boost and doesnt last long, more for shows etc


It doesn't fill i tested it about 2 year's ago but it give's insane gloss and i mean insane lol it has the nickname "gloss in a bottle" i love the stuff and you can layer it it wont degrade your wax or sealant :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

chongo said:


> How would you know


 6 coats then the paint becomes dripping wet and bulletproof :lol:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

For Filling -----> 50Cal Cover Up Filler Glaze 
For Gloss -----> Adam's Brilliant Glaze


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

chongo said:


> How would you know


i dont know why he did it, thats why i said ' maybe '


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

chongo said:


> Why 3 layers


advice given by AM , but i've only used 2 layers and once waxed gives a dripping wet finish. my test off this product was done on uncorrected & fully corrected paint work to see what it could add.
I found on minor swirling 1 coat, add layers for RDS etc
mac


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

the AM glaze is actually an AIO


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

sam1970 said:


> Do you put wax on top of the glaze, or is the glaze the final layer?


The real question you need to ask is why are you using the glaze? Look at the vid below. A used car salesman could glaze up the 2nd hand cars before selling them as they need to mask the defects.



chongo said:


> But you can use Meguairs #7 show glaze on top of a wax:thumb:


Not according to CYC who state "This isn't designed to have any protective properties, so use it under wax, what this is for is bringing out the life and shine of paint."



suspal said:


> I don't see the point of a wax sitting on a glaze,unless you like waxing.:thumb:


How durable is your glaze on its own or a glaze on top of a wax?






Around the 8 min mark - you would use the glaze (which contains resins or fillers) typically before waxing or sealing the car.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

cargainz said:


> The real question you need to ask is why are you using the glaze? Look at the vid below. A used car salesman could glaze up the 2nd hand cars before selling them as they need to mask the defects.
> 
> Not according to CYC who state "This isn't designed to have any protective properties, so use it under wax, what this is for is bringing out the life and shine of paint."
> 
> ...


not everyone wants the same thing from products, Its clear to see you are only interested in durability. There is a hole other side to detailing which others find more important and that is the finish. not everybody uses a glaze to fill, it is also used as a gloss enhancer even on machined paint. A glaze is not put on top of an lsp to add durability, but to add to the finish at shows or just because you want to.
SRP isnt a glaze its an AIO, there is a big difference


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

I find it amazing of late when a OP asks a specific question some posters love to go off in another tangent altogether rather than answer the specific question asked by the OP. Human nature maybe
regards
todds


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

cheekymonkey said:


> not everyone wants the same thing from products, Its clear to see you are only interested in durability. There is a hole other side to detailing which others find more important and that is the finish. not everybody uses a glaze to fill, it is also used as a gloss enhancer even on machined paint. A glaze is not put on top of an lsp to add durability, but to add to the finish at shows or just because you want to.
> SRP isnt a glaze its an AIO, there is a big difference


It would be helpful if you can read and understand rather than jumping to conclusions as I never mentioned durability. Read what CYC say about Mirror Glaze. Listen to the vid in the context of glazes.

BTW its "whole" not "hole".


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

todds said:


> I find it amazing of late when a OP asks a specific question some posters love to go off in another tangent altogether rather than answer the specific question asked by the OP. Human nature maybe
> regards
> todds


This is a discussion forum so as points are discussed, questions are asked. I would think the OP is a weekend warrior rather than preparing for a show, and some have asked would you put a wax over a glaze or vis versa.

All good discussion I would say.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cargainz said:


> The real question you need to ask is why are you using the glaze? Look at the vid below. A used car salesman could glaze up the 2nd hand cars before selling them as they need to mask the defects.
> 
> Not according to CYC who state "This isn't designed to have any protective properties, so use it under wax, what this is for is bringing out the life and shine of paint."
> 
> ...


If you read back he was asking what's best for filling not durability which then you go into AIO products 

Have you used #7 on top of a wax? Probably not so you wouldn't know it makes your finish a lot slicker when at shows. Don't always think that just because someone says it is for this use only that it can't be used for anything else:thumb:

Many products out there do different jobs not just for it's sole reason you buy it:wave:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

chongo said:


> If you read back he was asking what's best for filling not durability which then you go into AIO products
> 
> Have you used #7 on top of a wax? Probably not so you wouldn't know it makes your finish a lot slicker when at shows. Don't always think that just because someone says it is for this use only that it can't be used for anything else:thumb:
> 
> Many products out there do different jobs not just for it's sole reason you buy it:wave:


SRP is regarded by many as a glaze type product that fills swirls via the resin rather than being a true AIO. It has got very little abrasives but it has light sealant properties. 

Fair point about the slickness when at shows but I'm sure the OP and others haven't gotten the results they were looking for via different product combos as some products can undo the work of what was laid down beforehand. If you are looking to fill swirls rather than pure looks would you really apply a glaze on a swirly waxed paint job?

As far as filling it concerned, this reviewer on DW found AF Ultra Glaze better than Mirror Glaze



DW Reviewer said:


> I'm going to test it on my sister's very swirly black Focus by hand to see how well it copes also.
> 
> It works very well, easy on and easy off if you follow the instructions and don't allow it to dry. A small amount of product can go a long way, unsure on pricing for 500ml bottle so can't comment on cost but appears to be quite good.
> 
> ...


:driver:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Of course you wouldn't apply a glaze on top of a swirled up wax job:lol:

Yet again other people's thoughts and not your own:wave:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

chongo said:


> Of course you wouldn't apply a glaze on top of a swirled up wax job:lol:
> 
> Yet again other people's thoughts and not your own:wave:


Explain the science behind your rationale (of glaze on top of a swirly wax job). We don't all change waxes and glazes like underpants bruv, one day on Alien 51/Nebula the next on Kiwami, KOG etc.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Threads getting bit silly now


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cargainz said:


> Explain the science behind your rationale (of glaze on top of a swirly wax job). We don't all change waxes and glazes like underpants bruv, one day on Alien 51/Nebula the next on Kiwami, KOG etc.


Grow up:wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2017)

cargainz said:


> Explain the science behind your *rationale* (of glaze on top of a swirly wax job). We don't all change waxes and glazes like underpants bruv, one day on Alien 51/Nebula the next on Kiwami, KOG etc.


Is this a wax ?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

cargainz said:


> I*t would be helpful if you can read and understand rather than jumping to conclusions as I never mentioned durability*. Read what CYC say about Mirror Glaze. Listen to the vid in the context of glazes.
> 
> BTW its "whole" not "hole".


it would be even more helpful if you remember what you wrote.
you reply to suspal.:wall:

*How durable is your glaze on its own or a glaze on top of a wax? *

As for reading cyc, i would sooner use a product and make my own mind up, maybe you should try it:thumb: #7 is awesome used as a topper.
doesnt matter how you listen to that video, srp is an AIO and nothing more


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

cargainz said:


> *SRP is regarded by many as a glaze type product* that fills swirls via the resin rather than being a true AIO. It has got very little abrasives but it has light sealant properties.
> 
> not by those who know the difference. its an AIO, they also contain fillers.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

combat wombat said:


> Is this a wax ?


no its the name of the next article he's reading :lol::lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I think enough said on this:thumb:


----------

